
DEC Answers Leap Year Complaint (1983) - lelf
https://www-users.cs.york.ac.uk/susan/joke/decly.htm
======
brownbat
It's worth going up a level in the directory and poking around.

"24 interesting things that you learn about computers in the movies..." has
become pretty outdated, but it's an interesting historical artifact.

Imagine balking at the idea that laptops could support video chat.
[https://www-users.cs.york.ac.uk/susan/joke/24.htm](https://www-
users.cs.york.ac.uk/susan/joke/24.htm)

Reminds me a lot of the Jargon File, and really just the silly humor that
filled the early Internet.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jargon_File](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jargon_File)

------
mpettitt
Susan Stepney, the page owner, has/had a fantastic personal library. As in,
extra wings built onto her house just to hold more books. The site is a bit
like an old book shop, as in you're never quite sure what you'll find on it!

------
rezaprima
I'm sure the typo is that lunar calendar is 354 days, not 364

~~~
RegW
Correct.

------
gjvc
This is one of those times when, while trying to be funny, using the wrong one
of "affect" vs "effect" really puts a ding in the credibility of the author.

------
RegW
Summary: won't fix - not a bug.

------
zdw
Modern UNIX does the Julian -> Gregorian transition in 1752:

    
    
        $ cal September 1752
           September 1752
        Su Mo Tu We Th Fr Sa
               1  2 14 15 16
        17 18 19 20 21 22 23
        24 25 26 27 28 29 30

~~~
gerikson
Addendum to my previous comment, you can change this behavior with the -s
option to `cal`:

-s country_code

Assume the switch from Julian to Gregorian Calendar at the date associated
with the country_code. If not specified, ncal tries to guess the switch date
from the local environment or falls back to September 2, 1752. This was when
Great Britain and her colonies switched to the Gregorian Calendar.

------
sizzzzlerz
Too bad DEC didn't live out the 20th century so that we could recognize how
wrong they were.

